

User Experience Fail: A case study on Godaddy.com - intuitionhq
http://www.intuitionhq.com/blog/2011/02/the-godaddy-user-experience-fail/

======
dholowiski
But I got a domain name yesterday for $1.18. I'm willing to endure a bit of
bad experience for prices like that. Plus their domain manager (which comes
free with every domain) kicks butt.

~~~
intuitionhq
I've recently switched most of my domains to namecheap, and I've got to say
I'm really happy with the experience so far. Considering there is generally
only a couple of dollars difference between most of the big registrars, I
don't think it's worth skimping for a much worse experience.

Each to their own though.

------
MatthieuStone
I think its a case of function over form. It could have a much cleaner, less
cluttered, less shouty interface & takes ages to get anything done.

But it works, I can manage hundreds of domains with it.

~~~
intuitionhq
I'm impressed you can get through the interface that easily. I find there are
always more steps to get things done than there ought to be, and the whole
process is rather frustrating. As I said though, each to their own.

